# Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...



## Redlisch (31. Aug. 2008)

Hiho,

nach einem Jahr habe ich den Eisvogel nun erwischt ...

Da er nie lange bleibt und äusserst scheu ist war es gar nicht leicht.
Länger als eine Minute bleibt er selten an einer Stelle...

Axel


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Servus Axel

Herrlich  

Schade das es bei uns keine gibt


----------



## Conny (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo Axel,

ich hoffe, Du meinst das nicht im eigentlichen Sinne: erwischt 

Sehr schönes Foto! Er scheint auch sehr konzentriert und hungrig in Deinen Teich zu schauen! So seltene Begegnungen sind die wahren Highlights.


----------



## Redlisch (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel,
> 
> ich hoffe, Du meinst das nicht im eigentlichen Sinne: erwischt



Nach all der Zeit ist er mir egal geworden, ich habe bestimmt 1000 Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen im Teich, da richtet er keinen Schaden mehr an. Letztes Jahr war es kritisch, da er nur auf Goldelritzen ging und kaum noch welche da waren.

Und solange er nicht seine Verwanten hier anschleppt ist es 



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> So seltene Begegnungen sind die wahren Highlights.



Er kommt jeden Tag 2 mal vorbei, meist gegen Mittag und dann nochmal am späten Nachmittag.

Er ist aber äusserst scheu, darum hatte ich ihn bisher nie vor die Linse bekommen. Das Foto habe ich aus meinem Arbeitszimmer geschossen, aber auch nur weil ich die Kamera gerade in der Hand hatte. 20 Sekunden nach dem Foto war er schon wieder weg.
Davor saß er auf dem Rohr vom Eisfreihalter.

Axel


----------



## karsten. (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

schön und gut  

aber warum sieht man keine Bilder in den Alben und im Kalender 2009 
von Dir ?
 


mfG


----------



## chromis (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hi,

wenn der bei mir am Teich wäre, dann würde ich heute noch anfangen eine Tarnhütte zu bauen oder ein Tarnzelt aufstellen, einen Ast als Sitzgelegenheit am Teich anbringen und mich dann auf die Lauer legen  

Leider wären meine Notropis als Futterfische schon ein wenig teuer :shock


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Servus Rainer



			
				Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ....heute noch anfangen eine Tarnhütte zu bauen oder ein Tarnzelt aufstellen, einen Ast als Sitzgelegenheit am Teich anbringen und mich dann auf die Lauer legen .......


  

@ Axel:


			
				Axel schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist aber äusserst scheu, darum hatte ich ihn bisher nie vor die Linse bekommen.


Darum habe ich auch keine Fotos zustande gebracht  

Aber der Tip vom Rainer  

Schön das du dieses Juwel mittlerweile als Freund betrachtest  
Erst wenn man so etwas Schönes einmal gesehen hat .......    und auch noch abgelichtet hat "Schwärm".

Hier und Hier noch ein Link


----------



## Dodi (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

 Axel,

danke für das schöne Foto! 
Der schaut ganz schön gierig in Deinen Teich...

Ich finde die Eisvögel auch total hübsch. Habe so einen mal im Urlaub gesehen - hier bei uns in der Stadt gibt es die leider nicht, aber doch mehr 'Natur', als manch einer denkt...


----------



## Polly (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab auch einen erwischt. Leider sind die Bilder nicht so scharf.
Die Eisvögel Brüten jedes Jahr ganz in der Nähe von unserem Teich an einem kleinen Fluß.
Gestern waren sogar zwei da, aber ich war zu langsam.

     


Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Klausile (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo Leute,

jetzt weiß ich doch wieder, das mein Teich nicht nur für mich da ist.
Wirklich toll was sich da bei euch tut.
Ich kenne Eisvögel nur aus meiner Jugend, da waren Sie bei uns am Altrheinarm zu sehen.

Und mal ehrlich, welchen großen Schaden kann so ein kleiner Vogel schon anrichten? Ich würde für so einen tollen Besucher sogar extra Fisch züchten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Teichfreund (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hi Klaus,

korrekte Einstellung  

@Anna und Axel
Ich wäre froh, ich könnte auch einmal einen bei uns sehen. Bei einem fischlosen Teich dürfte das allerdings etwas schwierig werden.


Grüße 
Markus (der weis, dass es bei uns Eisvögel gibt, jedoch leider nur ganz selten einen zu sehen bekommt)


----------



## Digicat (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Servus Markus

Auch bei fischlosen Teichen kann er vorbeikommen  


> Der Eisvogel ernährt sich von Fischen, Wasserinsekten und deren Larven, Kleinkrebsen und Kaulquappen. Er kann Fische bis neun Zentimeter Länge mit einer maximalen Rückenhöhe von zwei Zentimetern verschlingen. Bei langgestreckten, dünnen Arten verschiebt sich die Höchstgrenze auf zwölf Zentimeter Körperlänge.


Quelle


----------



## Marlene (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

danke für das tolle Bild 

Ich habe gerade einen Eisvogel gesehen! Sind die schön 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass sie auch hier im Norden vorkommen.
Aber meine Fische soll er doch bitte in Ruhe lassen:beeten  gut - von den Jungfischen kann er ein paar haben.
Aber für so einen kleinen Vogel macht er ganz schön Lärm


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo Leute!

Ich wurde in der letzten Woche auch von einem Eisvogel begrüßt. Bei meiner morgentlichen Runde um den Teich kam er auf mich zugeflattert und hat sich auf die Wäscheleine gesetzt, die wir zum Schutz vor Graureihern über den Teich gespannt haben. Es war unglaublich. Er hat munter rumgezwitschert und ist dann wieder abgezogen. 
Er war wunderschön. Bin gespannt ob er wiederkommt. Wahrscheinlich immer dann, wenn ich nicht da bin. Und diesen kleinen "Räuber" habe ich viel lieber am Teich als den großen grauen Vogel. So ein Juwel muss man schützen, oder wenigstens etwas für die Erhaltung beitragen. Und da ist er bei mir genau richtig. Für ihn würde ich auch extra züchten.

Schönen Gruß aus dem Norden
von Nicole

P.S. Die Fotos sind echt klasse!!!


----------



## Teichfreund (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo Helmut,

da hast du ja recht. Ich glaube aber, dass die Hauptnahrungsquellen eher kleine Fische sein werden und er sich nur bei mir sehen lassen würde, wenn er sonst in der Umgebung wirklich nichts an Fischen mehr findet. Zumindestens könnte ich mir das auf Grund seines Fangverhaltens gut vorstellen. Ein Fisch bietet ja doch etwas mehr als eine Kaulquappe.

Aber ich bin ja gar nicht so, ich freue mich ja auch, wenn ich einen bei uns in der Umgebung sehe  

Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Marlene (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Moin,

heute habe ich den Eisvogel "erwischt", aber leider nur durchs Fenster.
Trotzdem hier mal die Ausbeute:


----------



## jochen (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hi Marlene,

einfach genial...  

und das Motiv suchte sich noch ein schönes Plätzchen, mit witzigen Charakter...


----------



## Conny (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo Marlene,

 diese Fotos. Der ist einfach nur süß! Und auch durch das Fenster gut getroffen!


----------



## axel (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo Marlene !

Tolle Fotos  
Ist ja richtig süß wie der kleine Eisvogel auf dem großen Vogel reitet . 

Lg
axel


----------



## Marlene (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*



> Ist ja richtig süß wie der kleine Eisvogel auf dem großen Vogel reitet .


ja, unser Reiherschreck funktioniert wohl nicht bei Eisvögel  


> Tolle Fotos


danke..


----------



## andreas w. (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

mahlzeit leutz, hatte gestern ein solches erlebnis der filmreifen art.

saß im büro und die tür war auf. auf einmal ein gekrächtze, das ich nicht kannte - und laut...! dann hab ich ihn gesehen, saß auf unserem brückengeländer und äugte in den teich rein.

auf einmal senkrechter sturzflug in den teich und kam mit einem jungfisch im schnabel raus und ab dafür - weg war er.

hm... ich weiss nicht, ob ich mich freuen soll. einerseits ein sehr schöner vogel und die nahrungskette funktioniert auch im wasser, andererseits sollte das jetzt zur gewohnheit werden, sich bei uns zu bedienen, find ich´s nicht mehr so gut.

mal schauen, wie´s weitergeht. wenn ab und zu ein fisch fehlt (nicht die schönen fische!) kann ich damit umgehen, wenn´s mehr wird werd ich ungeduldig.


----------



## Annett (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo.

Nur mal so, weils irgendwie dazu passt:

Vogel des Jahres 2009

http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article2561265/Noahs-Bote-Eisvogel-ist-Vogel-des-Jahres-2009.html

Ich würde mir ein Loch in den A.. äh Popo freuen, wenn ich hier einen live sehen könnte...... 
Dieses Erlebnis hatte ich erst einmal, als wir vorigens Jahr mit dem Schiff auf der Saale Richtung Rudelsburg unterwegs waren. Leider sind die fliegenden Edelsteine viel zu flink und scheu.


----------



## andreas w. (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

dein wort in gottes gehörgang, annett. der krüppel war vorhin schon wieder da - zwei mal. hab ihn (hoffentlich) verjagt. der frisst mir sonst die ganzen jungfische.

dass der eisvogel vogel des jahres 09 ist, hab ich am samstag in der zeitung gelesen. das bringt mir die geklauten fische aber auch nicht wieder. da sag ich: prioritäten setzen und meine fische im teich sind mir wertvoller als der vogel. den eisvogel sehich nur ein paar minuten, meine fische das ganze jahr über.

leben soll und muss der vogel - aber nicht nur von mir.


----------



## Dr.J (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo Andreas,

jetzt mach mal bitte halblang. Du tust ja gerade so, als könnte 1(!) Eisvogel deinen Teich leerfressen. Warum machst du nicht einfach ein Netz drüber. Irgendwann verliert er die Lust und verschwindet.


----------



## Eugen (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*



			
				andreas w. schrieb:
			
		

> leben soll und muss der vogel - aber nicht nur von mir.



der frißt doch nicht Dich, nur die kleinen Fische,von denen du eh zuviel im Teich hast.


----------



## chromis (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*



> da sag ich: prioritäten setzen und meine fische im teich sind mir wertvoller als der vogel. den eisvogel sehich nur ein paar minuten, meine fische das ganze jahr über.


muss man akzeptieren. 
Verstehen kann ich's trotzdem nicht. Zumal ein Eisvogel ganz sicher keine großen Goldfische und Koi frisst, höchstens Jungfische. Natur findet eben nicht nur im Teich statt.


----------



## andreas w. (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

morgen. herrschaften, seh ich alles ein. auch dass er mir (warscheinlich vielleicht) den teich nicht leerfrisst. aber es ärgert mich halt, dass er es schafft und die anderen ..... denken, da gibts was zum fressen und kommen angeschwommen. 

naja, habe über die flache stelle ein netz gespannt, wenn´s jetzt noch klappt, hat er sich´s verdient und ich lass ihn.

es ärgert mich halt: zuerst die nachbarskatze, dann der faltenhals und jetzt der eisvogel - wobei der mir noch am besten von den dreien gefällt.


----------



## Annett (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo Andreas,

ein in der Größe ganz gut passendes "Futtertier" dürften __ Moderlieschen sein.
Die Vermehrungsrate ist recht hoch und ich weiß nicht, ob ich das wirklich empfehlen soll. 
Aber die würden ihn vielleicht eher vom erwünschten Nachwuchs abhalten.

Wobei, in 3 Jahren bist Du wahrscheinlich froh um jeden Jungfisch, den sich irgendwer "mitnimmt". 
Die Reproduktionsrate von __ Goldfisch und Co. ist einfach zu hoch - bei optimalen Bedingungen..... 
Ich habe 2 Jahre lang mehrere hundert Nachwuchsfische abgegeben. Und selbst jetzt, im Jahr 4 nach dem Einstellen der Fütterung, kommt immer wieder Nachwuchs hoch. :evil
Dabei ist der Teich m.M.n. voll genug. Aber DIE sehen das wohl anders. 
Ich freu mich deshalb unterdessen, wenn der __ Reiher vom alten Teich aufsteigt. 2003 habe ich ihn noch wutentbrannt von Dannen gejagt. 
So kann ich Deine Gedankengänge also durchaus nachvollziehen - Du meine/unsere vielleicht auch?


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

hallo,

das ist ja ein wunderschönes Foto, wielange ist der denn schon bei dir?

Gruß,
Tizian


----------



## andreas w. (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

hallo annett, kann eure einstellung gern und gut nachvollziehen. mit einem massigen oder starken überbesatz ist das ok und der vogel ein willkommener gast. aber ich denke, soweit bin ich noch nicht und leider werden immer die fische rausgeklaut, die mir gefallen und die hübsch sind. 

das mit dem __ moderlieschen hatte ich ja anfangs auch mal im forum angefragt und meinungen gehört. nachdem ich mir dann den teich nocmal angeschaut hatte - mit dem neuen hintergrundwissen - habe ich mir die idee aus dem kopf geschlagen. teich zu klein und das muss dann ja nicht sein. 


wie gesagt, habe ein kleines netz gespannt und wenn er sich immernoch fische holt, isses halt so, punkt. 

@tizian: ????? welches foto ?


----------



## Redlisch (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo Andreas



			
				andreas w. schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann eure einstellung gern und gut nachvollziehen. mit einem massigen oder starken überbesatz ist das ok und der vogel ein willkommener gast....



ich kann deine Einstellung sehr gut verstehen, ich hatte ja die gleichen Probleme. Der Eisvogel klaute eine __ Goldelritze nach der anderen, und ich hatte nur 20 Stück. Er war kurzdavor eines unnatürlichen todes zu sterben, 
ich war so sauer.

Gut das sie noch geleicht hatten, so konnte ich 40 Stück im Aquarium über den Winter großfüttern. 

Dieses Jahr haben sie sich (und auch die __ Moderlieschen und Blauband Bärblinge) so vermehrt das er nicht mehr als störend angesehen wird, er kommt einige male am Tag. Ist aber oft nicht Erfolgreich...
Bei der kleinsten Bewegung oder dem kleinsten Geräusch macht er sich schnell von dannen.

Klar das es einige nicht verstehen, wenn sie schon einen Teich haben wo es von Fischen nur so wimmelt. Aber wenn der Teich gerade erst mit Fischen besetzt wurde und man dann zusehen muss wie es jeden Tag weniger werden, ist das schon heftig.

Also Kopf hoch und dieses Jahr noch durchhalten ....

Axel


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

hallo,

ich hab den Threadersteller gemacht.

Grüße von
Tizian


----------



## Redlisch (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*



			
				Teichfreund08 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich hab den Threadersteller gemacht.
> 
> ...



Ähh, wie meinen ?  

Axel


----------



## andreas w. (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Lieber Tizian, ich versteh´ ja vieles nicht, aber das was du da schreibst - bei allem Respekt - versteh´ ich über haupt nicht.

Sei doch bitte so lieb und mach mal einen ganzen Satz: Wer- welche Bilder und was in aller Welt ist ein "Threadersteller"???

Danke - und jetzt wieder Du.......


----------



## Conny (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo andreas w.,

das ist halt die "Jugendsprache"   
Mit "Threadersteller" ist derjenige gemeint, der den Thread erstellt hat. Und damit meinte Tizian das Foto und den Eisvogel aus dem 1. Beitrag.


----------



## andreas w. (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

aaaaahhh!!!! 
danke, hätte ich selbst drauf kommen können. 

lassen wirs dabei, mein eisvogel ist, glaube ich, weg. das netz hat funktioniert und kann demnächst wieder weg.


----------



## Redlisch (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo andreas w.,
> 
> das ist halt die "Jugendsprache"
> Mit "Threadersteller" ist derjenige gemeint, der den Thread erstellt hat. Und damit meinte Tizian das Foto und den Eisvogel aus dem 1. Beitrag.



Ist aber schon komisch, da ich das war ...
Es mein Foto ist und mein Teich den man sieht 

Daher auch meine Verwunderung im Beitrag 33 ...

Axel


----------



## andreas w. (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

war auch so meine idee, nachdem ich zurückgeblättert habe. aber iss auch egal - jetzt isses halt mal anders. kann auch spannend werden.

@tizian: schick doch mal ein (gern auch ein paar) foto von deinem teich in die runde. dann sind die karten neu gemischt. bin schon neugierig. ciao


----------



## Conny (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo,

alsooo  wir haben ein Eisvogelparadies bei Axel (Redlisch, Threadersteller), bei dem wir bald so ein Beobachtungszelt aufschlagen und Reih um vorbei kommen  zum fotografieren


----------



## Redlisch (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> alsooo  wir haben ein Eisvogelparadies bei Axel (Redlisch, Threadersteller), bei dem wir bald so ein Beobachtungszelt aufschlagen und Reih um vorbei kommen  zum fotografieren



Dann müsst ihr euch aber beeilen 

Zitat von Natur-lexikon.com:


> Wie die Farben des Eisvogels schon vermuten lassen, ist der Schwerpunkt der Verbreitung dieser Familie vor allem in den Tropen. Allerdings kommt unser Eisvogel sogar erstaunlich weit im Norden vor und bewohnt auch Irland, Schottland und Mittelschweden.





> Die meisten Eisvögel überwintern bei uns. In normalen Wintern gibt es auch keine Probleme, allerdings können in strengen Wintern wie z.B. 1978/79 bis zu 90% der Eisvögel zugrunde gehen. Nur die Vögel überleben dann, die in Gegenden verblieben, in denen es keine geschlossene Eisschicht gab. Nach wenigen Jahren sind diese Bestandseinbrüche aber wieder ausgeglichen, da ein Eisvogelpaar zwei oder gar drei Bruten hintereinander tätigt.



Ich habe ihn (sie - vielleicht ja mehr als einer) die letzten Tage nicht gesehen, vielleicht ist man ja schon abgereist.
Allerdings muss ich dafür auch nicht raus gehen, da ich ihn von meinem Arbeitszimmer aus sehen kann. Nur darf ich nicht zu dicht ans Fenster kommen, trotz Gardine bekommt er das sonst mit und ist weg ...

Seine Ausbeute dürfte auch nicht mehr all zu gross sein, da die meisten Fische sich in die Tiefe des Teiches erzogen haben. Heute Nacht war es gerade mal 3°C warm, das Wasser hat sich auf 8,4 °C abgekühlt.

Axel


----------



## chromis (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hi,

für alle, die sich mal an der Eisvogelfotografie versuchen möchten, hier ein Link:
http://www.naturfotografen-forum.de/o173804/Vorbei+mit+Füße+unterm+Tisch..

Da liegt die Messlatte ganz schön hoch :shock


----------



## andreas w. (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

also, gemeinde. habe geestern das netz wieder weggemacht.

erstens wird er warscheinlich eh keine fische mehr bekommen, weil zu tief. zweitens - kindskram. natur iss halt so. drittens isser zudem wohl weg und selbst wenn er sich noch welche holt, der kleine mann (oder frau) hat ja auch hunger.

und bei dem sauwetter möchte ich auch nicht draussen stehen und nix zum essen haben.


----------



## Annett (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo Andreas.



Eine wirklich nette Geste. Vielleicht weiß er sie zu schätzen.
Was würd ich drum geben, einen hier so nah zu sehen............


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Mensch Annett,
bei uns flattern die des öfteren rum. Mein nachbar ist auch in dem Naturfotoforum und hat dort schon einige Bilder eingestellt. Einfach immer schön die Vögel zu sehen


----------



## andreas w. (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

morgen, 

war eben kurz weg und habe beim heimkommen den eierkopf wieder bei uns gesehen.

wie gesagt, was er jetzt holt, ist halt natur, ende. im frühjahr werde ich dann wieder mehr aufpassen - wenn noch wer daheim ist.


----------



## merryandrew (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

*
... ein wunderschöner Vogel und hervorragende Fotos  

Vor Jahrhunderten trug man sein Herz als Amulett um den Hals.
2009 wird er als VOGEL DES JAHRES geehrt.

Sein Name hat nichts mit Eis zu tun. Er kommt wahrscheinlich
vom althochdeutschen Wort "eisan", das "schillern" oder "glänzen"
bedeutet. Früher hieß er Eisenvogel.

Mit Eis kann sich der Eisvogel überhaupt nicht anfreunden, denn 
wenn Bäche oder Flüsse im Winter zugefroren sind, durchstößt 
nicht einmal sein 4cm langer dicker Schnabel die Schicht.
Dann erfriert oder verhungert er.
Die Natur sorgt jedoch für Ausgleich, wenn die Umwelt die
Voraussetzungen bietet. 
Also öffnet die Eisdecken eurer Teiche und bietet etwas Futter an   *


----------



## Redlisch (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hiho,

kann vermelden das unser Eisvogel hier geblieben ist.

Eben spritzte das Wasser vor meinem Arbeitszimmerfenster hoch, auf einer Gartenlaterne saß der Eisvogel und schüttelte sich. Er war wohl erfolgreich im Filterteich gewesen, dort leben einige Jungfische welche über den Skimmer hier gelandet sind (Elritzen, Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen)

Axel


----------



## lollo (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

@all,

etwas neues vom Eisvogel,

h i e r .

Auch er leidet, wegen des starken Winters.


----------



## goldfisch (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Hallo,
muss ich leider auch bestätigen, auch an den Nebenflüssen der Saale lagen nach einer Woche Dauerfrost tote Eisvögel herum. Man hört auch keine Rufe mehr. Laut hiesiger Presse ist die Population komplett ausgestorben. Vermutlich kann man das aber erst nach der nächsten Brutsaison beurteilen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Eisvogel endlich erwischt ...*

Ich denke mal >95% der hiergebliebenen Eisvögel haben nicht überlebt.
Dieses war vor einigen Jahren schon einmal der Fall. Die letzten "Winter" gab es ja keine Ausfälle, allerdings konnte man da auch nicht von Winter sprechen.
Aber die "Reisenden" kommen ja bald wieder ...

Axel


----------

